# Big Lots 2016



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I ran into Big Lots yesterday to check the summer clearance, but didn't see anything reduced enough yet. However, they have cleared shelves and the planograms were posted showing an install date by 7/29.


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

Coincidentally I'm heading for BL in a few minutes. Was going to look for a marked down patio umbrella but based on what you say I'm too early for summer markdowns and for Halloween.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

nosefuratyou said:


> Coincidentally I'm heading for BL in a few minutes. Was going to look for a marked down patio umbrella but based on what you say I'm too early for summer markdowns and for Halloween.


nosefuratyou they did have quite a bit of summer clearance, just nothing I was looking for. I believe I did see that patio umbrella's were marked down, but I didn't check the price since I don't need a new one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Caroluna said:


> nosefuratyou they did have quite a bit of summer clearance, just nothing I was looking for. I believe I did see that patio umbrella's were marked down, but I didn't check the price since I don't need a new one.



Not Big Lots related but I was in Tuesday Morning yesterday to check on halloween there (put out their first small shipment) and they had patio umbrellas marked down. Their website says outdoor living 25%. Don't know if you have one near you but thought I'd mention it. From their online flyer they are continuing to expand locations around the country, 14 new ones shown.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I love looking at sneak peek planograms. Looks like the same skeleton with light up eyes as last year and I think I spy hanging on the pegboard the eyeball door knocker they had last year. Kind of hard to tell for sure. I'm pretty set on skeleton animals but the howling wolf guy I do like and he's a new release this year. I have the GR werewolf dad and son and he would go with them in a scene. Have they carried busts before? Thinking maybe this is their first year. I think this is their first batch of halloween to put out unless they have cut back.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wonder who that bust is supposed to be?

Looks like a good assortment. Hope the prices are decent!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I will need that howling wolf. Thanks or the pictures Caroluna.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I enjoy seeing what Big Lots puts out - thanks for this head's up! I take my son to a kiddie hair cut place that's close to a Big Lots, and luckily for me, he needs a haircut! LOL! So I may stop by early next week & hopefully my store will have some stuff out. 

It would be so great if Big Lots started doing a variety of busts! I love the Home Goods ones but they aren't always in the budget. I think I read once that Big Lots used to do some monster busts, years ago. Could be wrong about that though. 

I don't tend to go for the skelly dog or cat items (although I like the fish, bugs & bird skellys), but that howling wolf one is very neat. We have a werewolf prop that it might go well with. Hmm... I'll be interested in the price on that one!


----------



## voodooqueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyone know the price on their skeletons? I just bought a couple, but if these are cheaper I'd rather return the 2 I bought & get a couple of Big Lots skeletons instead.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Wonder who that bust is supposed to be?


It would appear that they went with an undead Inspector Clouseau










Some nice items. I hope that the prices have not gone up another few dollars, though, like last year's offerings; it would be nice if they took a break on the gouging for at least one year before raising them again


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

voodooqueen said:


> Anyone know the price on their skeletons? I just bought a couple, but if these are cheaper I'd rather return the 2 I bought & get a couple of Big Lots skeletons instead.



Last year's BL skeletons were $50. CVS's were 49.99.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I enjoy seeing what Big Lots puts out - thanks for this head's up! I take my son to a kiddie hair cut place that's close to a Big Lots, and luckily for me, he needs a haircut! LOL! So I may stop by early next week & hopefully my store will have some stuff out.
> 
> It would be so great if Big Lots started doing a variety of busts! I love the Home Goods ones but they aren't always in the budget. I think I read once that Big Lots used to do some monster busts, years ago. Could be wrong about that though.
> 
> I don't tend to go for the skelly dog or cat items (although I like the fish, bugs & bird skellys), but that howling wolf one is very neat. We have a werewolf prop that it might go well with. Hmm... I'll be interested in the price on that one!


I have a few busts from BL from around 2009 but they were small, although they did have a good variety and were very detailed for only a few dollars. They had a vampire, female vampire, Frankenstein, Bride of Frankenstein, Werewolf and maybe some others. I had all of them at one point until one of them broke

Here's two of them from that year http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monsters-Cr...038842?hash=item1eb387c6fa:g:mVIAAOSwepZXSjwg


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Target has pose and stay online for $40.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the howling wolf skelly. I told myself i wasn't buying any more bony creatures but I think he's cute. I've been telling myself a lot of things lately that are lies...lies I tell ya !


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I love the howling wolf skelly. I told myself i wasn't buying any more bony creatures but I think he's cute. I've been telling myself a lot of things lately that are lies...lies I tell ya !


I totally snorted...lies, lies!!

Love the skelly wolf too. Whichever store has them in first, be it Big Lots or Home Depot, I'm there. Happy to see more than one retailer will carry them..it's such a bummer when stuff sells out right away.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I hate my Big Lots, both of them. 

They had back to school stuff out about a week after school let out & I'm sure they'll have Christmas stuff up Aug.1., but Halloween won't go up until after Labor Day. 

I haven't been a fan of theirs for a while now, but those planograms look a little promising. Here's to hoping mine get their act together for a change & that they don't price us outta stuff this year!!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

The wolf skelly is definitely on my list. I did see it on the Home Depot Canada video so I'll hold out and see. If they stay in line with last year with pricing I'm betting it will be cheaper at Home Depot.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oh I didn't see this home depot video. I'm going to go search it out. I guess I will buy it from the cheapest place, I'm sort of betting on HD too.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

Yippy!!!! I get so excited!!! I love going to big lots for Halloween!!!! I will be checking my location in the next few days!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Last year's BL skeletons were $50. CVS's were 49.99.


Target online are $40


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Saw a posting on facebook of someones in store Big Lots halloween out. I noticed they added some things online and they do have a coupon code on there if anyone's store is stocked now or to use online. Interesting that they have an animated photo that looks very similar to Cracker Barrel's that came out last year. Wolf's eyes light up and he howls. Could be the video I saw but kind of a strange howl.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Cloe said:


> Saw a posting on facebook of someones in store Big Lots halloween out. I noticed they added some things online and they do have a coupon code on there if anyone's store is stocked now. Interesting that they have an animated photo that looks very similar to Cracker Barrel's that came out last year. Wolf's eyes light up and he howls. Could be the video I saw but kind of a strange howl.


Cool, I checked yesterday and they didn't have anything yet. I'm glad that retailers realize that this is a good time to start showing the goods.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is their Halloween selection: http://www.biglots.com/c/seasonal/halloween/_/N-2915497221#?Nrpp=999. First year that BL has offered shipping on the items and not simply said 'In Stores Only'. There is a coupon at the moment, good until the end of the month, that takes off quite a bit, should anyone want to order any of the products right away.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow! This is a big change for Big Lots, to actually be able to ship some holiday merchandise! I think that's great! Hopefully it will do well enough for them that they'll continue! 

I am not super taken with anything just yet, although I'm interested in seeing things in person which could change my mind, but I'm also wondering that it may be possible that there could be more selection in stores or more items added. They always have a TON of lights and sometimes more character props too. If anyone isn't familiar with Big Lots, a couple years ago someone posted a photo of a witch Big Lots was selling & I searched ALL OVER multiple states for it. No luck & I was super disappointed. The next year, I started visiting Big Lots almost every week in July hoping to find the witch again, and I got SUPER LUCKY and snagged the only box of her last season! 

I love her! She doesn't look quite like this anymore since I've doctored her up, but here's some stuff I bought at Big Lots last season, probably in late July. 








The light up, singing pumpkins at the bottom are a big hit with the kids, you can't go wrong with the eyeball doorbells, our skelly butler is great, & we like the light up branches too. I use a few of their vinyl tablecloths for our buffet tables every year & they clean up very nicely too.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's what was at the Big Lots I visited today. 











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Do you know how much that Witch Prop was? Sorry I can't make out the price on the box from the photo. Also, on the last photo, is that a circus monkey or costume hanging next to the Witch Prop on the bottom right? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Do you know how much that Witch Prop was? Sorry I can't make out the price on the box from the photo. Also, on the last photo, is that a circus monkey or costume hanging next to the Witch Prop on the bottom right? Thanks for sharing!


The witch is $50. And the hanging thing, hard to say. Has a skull, looks like it could be a circus monkey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RichardG , how did that skelly howling wolf look in person? did it seem pretty sturdy? was it 40 bucks? and did it make any noise? would be cool if it actually howled. thanks for the pics !!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just looked online & those solar bobble heads are MINE!!! I'd order online but Big Lots is close enough I'll just check in store. 

I also like the orange & black spiral lights but what happens when one blows out eventually? Or are they C9 shaped but have LEDs in them? It doesn't look like that to me so I think I'll wait until they show up in stores to check in person.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Saw a close up photo and the hanging prop next to the witch is actually a hanging pirate. Too bad the monkey would have been hard for me to resist. The wolf's mouth chatters similar to the barking dog except he howls. Don't know if you belong to any haunters groups on facebook but they've posted pictures and videos of the wolf. Went to mine today but nothing up although the shelves are cleared out.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell what's in that last planogram Richard posted, next to the doorbells? It looks like it might be some animated wires?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone know how much the inflatable dragon is? For whatever reason I have each year always been attracted to them. Maybe one year I'll buy one. I'm not really an inflatable person either.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Anyone know how much the inflatable dragon is? For whatever reason I have each year always been attracted to them. Maybe one year I'll buy one. I'm not really an inflatable person either.


That I do know lol as that's the only thing I paid attention to price wise. 
It's $50 and the lights in the mouth flash to give the affect of blowing fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Zombiesmash said:


> Can anyone tell what's in that last planogram Richard posted, next to the doorbells? It looks like it might be some animated wires?


Wish I knew. Sorry. They weren't in yet when I was there, but the doorbell was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> RichardG , how did that skelly howling wolf look in person? did it seem pretty sturdy? was it 40 bucks? and did it make any noise? would be cool if it actually howled. thanks for the pics !!


To be honest I looked at it, and something else caught my eye and I never went back to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

just bought the howling wolf last night, I love him. He howls and eyes light up. Also have a great Halloween Haunted house painting with Trick or Treaters that lights up with LED lights and tells a story...bought that Immediately! The picture is soooo Halloween.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks kprimm. I love that he howls. I'm going to go see if my store has anything in and use that coupon for some $$ off


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> thanks kprimm. I love that he howls. I'm going to go see if my store has anything in and use that coupon for some $$ off


If you like Hill House on Facebook. She has video posted of the wolf. Not sure if she's a member here, but she's a big Halloween fanatic. And once stuff comes out she goes into stores taking pictures pictures and videos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RichardG said:


> If you like Hill House on Facebook. She has video posted of the wolf. Not sure if she's a member here, but she's a big Halloween fanatic. And once stuff comes out she goes into stores taking pictures pictures and videos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh thanks, I searched FB last night and couldn't find anything. I will go trty to find it now. !!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh thanks, I searched FB last night and couldn't find anything. I will go trty to find it now. !!


Here ya go

https://www.facebook.com/1031HillHouse/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RichardG said:


> Here ya go
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1031HillHouse/
> 
> ...



thanks so much. I really want that guy but without even seeing the video I just got back from Big Lots and it was a huge waste of time for me , my BL doesn't have anything out, no fall, no halloween no nothin' not a leaf, not a wreath. Plenty of summer stuff on clearance. boooo hissss. 
luckily I travel for my job and I pass many BL in different parts of the state so I will drop in a few but my fear is that they probably get the halloween in and put out around the same time here so I may be SOL in time to use that coupon ( expires the 30th I think)


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Are their skelly animals motion or sound activated? That wolf is pretty great.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Does anyone know if the light up painting is the same as cracker barrel's? I just bought that one for $30. I'd be glad to get the same thing for $16 at big lots and return the other.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought the witch yesterday, and to me she is a real deal at $50. Here is a short video. She says several more things about candy.
[url]https://youtu.be/NJAI5qpYJq0 
[/URL]
I altered her an turned her into a maid for my haunted hotel display. I'm going to shorten the pole a bit so the dress is at the ground.









I also bought the howling wolf, and the buzzard. I have a skeleton cat, or I would have bought theirs. Theirs makes sounds, and mine doesn't.

I used the coupon and got all three for $90 before tax.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

For comparison, here is the wolf next to my 64 pd lab. She did not want to sit next to it at all.








And the Buzzard next to my 16 pd cat.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is a video of the wolf and buzzard.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> thanks so much. I really want that guy but without even seeing the video I just got back from Big Lots and it was a huge waste of time for me , my BL doesn't have anything out, no fall, no halloween no nothin' not a leaf, not a wreath. Plenty of summer stuff on clearance. boooo hissss.
> luckily I travel for my job and I pass many BL in different parts of the state so I will drop in a few but my fear is that they probably get the halloween in and put out around the same time here so I may be SOL in time to use that coupon ( expires the 30th I think)


You're welcome.. I have not checked out my local BL yet. Just one that was in a town I was passing through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RichardG said:


> That I do know lol as that's the only thing I paid attention to price wise.
> It's $50 and the lights in the mouth flash to give the affect of blowing fire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It might not be as tall or have the fire and ice lighting like the Gemmy dragons I've seen in HD and such (it's probably still made by Gemmy most likely) but at that price I'm hoping our stores get them in. I remember looking all over and calling Big Lots when the witch was a no-show in California and hope that won't be the case with the dragon. The witch did arrive here the following year but it can be frustrating looking for something that everyone else seems to be able to find and not you!

7 feet is not a bad size. I'm thinking I could securely mount him to the top of either our bbq pergola or our dining pergola and inflate him (have power at both locations) and boy he would stand out above the fence to the back yard and be viewable from the street.  I think he would look great that is if my DH will climb a ladder to position him up there. The dragon's height would probably work out very well for that use. He wouldn't really go with my theme but he'd be off in the distance from it so kind of separate anyway. Too bad we're not doing a Game of Thrones type setting. I guess I better start checking halloween stocking in my area.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm the goddess, thanks so much for the video. I really like the sound of both of the wolf and vulture. Not a huge fan of red eyes but those are both pretty great props especially the way they are animated with the sound. Impressed.


Well just checked with some local stores here in the SF Bay area and no one has it out yet. One location said they just started to get a few boxes of it but it won't go out for a few more weeks as they are still working with back to school stuff. Definitely going to miss the $10 off $50 coupon. Hmm with the planograms showing an install date by 7/29, I wonder if they would still honor the coupons for halloween stuff they should have out by then but don't.

Spoke with a manager at one of the stores and she said they just don't have the staff to stock yet. She suggested maybe it could be out before next Saturday, 30th, and I could use the coupon then. I asked about honoring the coupon if not, and didn't sound like that was going to be a possibility.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Vsalz said:


> Does anyone know if the light up painting is the same as cracker barrel's? I just bought that one for $30. I'd be glad to get the same thing for $16 at big lots and return the other.


Here's a view of both. The big lots is off their website so not very clear. Slight difference but not having seen or heard it hard to say if one is better than the other. I picked up the CB one last year and really like it. Dimensions of BL one is 14' X 10'. I think it is smaller than mine but offhand not sure.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That wolf prop sounds a lot like a wolf! It's a little fast, but the way they change pitch-- really excellent! The vulture must have a recessive crow gene, but hardly anyone would recognize a bona fide TV call. It's a very creepy hiss, but it's not something you hear often!
Both great props!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So are the lit framed pieces just an exact flip of each other. Can't really tell from the posted photos but they sure look awfully close. 

I'm pretty sure that the CB one I saw and played with at Kirklands a few years ago. I thought it was very nicely done. Sold out pretty quickly too. In fact all of their lit prints did at my store.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This forum software seems to frequently do duplicate posts when that's not your intention. sorry again. Just hit edit and got a blank window with no text at all, then hit the Back arrow and saw a window with my original text in an edit window and made a typo change and saved and got two posts as a result.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It might not be as tall or have the fire and ice lighting like the Gemmy dragons I've seen in HD and such (it's probably still made by Gemmy most likely) but at that price I'm hoping our stores get them in. I remember looking all over and calling Big Lots when the witch was a no-show in California and hope that won't be the case with the dragon. The witch did arrive here the following year but it can be frustrating looking for something that everyone else seems to be able to find and not you!
> 
> 7 feet is not a bad size. I'm thinking I could securely mount him to the top of either our bbq pergola or our dining pergola and inflate him (have power at both locations) and boy he would stand out above the fence to the back yard and be viewable from the street.  I think he would look great that is if my DH will climb a ladder to position him up there. The dragon's height would probably work out very well for that use. He wouldn't really go with my theme but he'd be off in the distance from it so kind of separate anyway. Too bad we're not doing a Game of Thrones type setting. I guess I better start checking halloween stocking in my area.


Yeah, it's one I'm surely thinking of buying. Might even buy both and put one on each side of the driveway. 
It looks like the one At Home has this year. And it's a Gemmy. So for $50 at 7ft. I think it's a good price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Anyone know how much the inflatable dragon is? For whatever reason I have each year always been attracted to them. Maybe one year I'll buy one. I'm not really an inflatable person either.


I've always been attracted to the dragon blowups also, even though blowups aren't typically my thing. Then I saw the photos here that a Forum user posted where he had the inflatable dragon on his roof, and tied rope around the dragon with the ends held by skellies to make it look like the skellies were trying to capture the dragon - and I was even more taken with that blowup!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I've always been attracted to the dragon blowups also, even though blowups aren't typically my thing. Then I saw the photos here that a Forum user posted where he had the inflatable dragon on his roof, and tied rope around the dragon with the ends held by skellies to make it look like the skellies were trying to capture the dragon - and I was even more taken with that blowup!


Now I want to buy it and some skeletons for that reason. That's an awesome idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I've always been attracted to the dragon blowups also, even though blowups aren't typically my thing. Then I saw the photos here that a Forum user posted where he had the inflatable dragon on his roof, and tied rope around the dragon with the ends held by skellies to make it look like the skellies were trying to capture the dragon - and I was even more taken with that blowup!



Believe I saw and remember that post you mention. And yes, it sure did inspire me to want a dragon of my own!

Here's the link to the thread by Skeletoncrew called Burning down the house... was this the one you were talking about? I loved the humor in it.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/144634-burning-down-house.html


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Ike's phone


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie - yes, I think that is the member I'm thinking of. I do seem to remember a different photo though, that included more skeletons holding onto chains attached to the dragon, but I did a search & couldn't find what I was looking for to add it here. 

It's a simple idea but brilliant too. Who *doesn't* want a dragon on their roof?!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

IIRC, Home Depot's poseable skellies were $30 last year. Their eyes light up, too. Only downside is I think you can't turn the skull because of the way they're made.

Edit: here's my HD skeleton that I bought last year. Definitely worth $30. I'd wait for Home Depot before paying $40-$50 elsewhere for a full size skeleton.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I normally don't do inflatables, but I'm in love with that dragon! My store doesn't have a thing out yet. Hope mine gets some of this stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK so NOT exactly the BL dragon by 35 feet, but isn't this custom made air blown guy to die for?!! I can see him now emerging over my backyard fence into the front yard and all those soon-to-be toasted TOTers screaming in terror LOL. Heck it look like he could sit in my back yard and reach over my 2-story house. Whoever ordered him up had good taste. Probably wouldn't want to know the cost.

http://nextgenerationinflatables.com/portfolio/42-dragon-cold-air-inflatable/


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Went back in my store still empty shelves and this sticky note lol. I tried to take a close up of the store planner of the wires for someone who asked. I'm also trying to figure out what the boney creature is in the upper right next to the phones. It looks like a bulldog but size wise doesn't add up if it's smaller than the phone.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That is a live wire box of some kind. Not the Tekky Toys version from last year or two. I wonder what the BL's one does exactly and how much. I have the Tekky High Voltage prop already but will still take a look at this one. I like the hazard tape and warning sign on it. The Tekky one has more loose wires by the looks of it and they shake. There's also an electrical sound and screaming when activated. The panel door opens and this stupid skull is inside (I disabled the door so I didn't have to look at it). If anyone has seen this in their store, please try it out and grab a photo and even a video if you can.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Found a few videos already posted for Big Lots on Youtube.

Here's the witch:






There's also this one that covers quite a bit, only part 1 posted so far.






BTW if you experience interruptions in viewing (and the video is listed as an HD, go in to the HD setting and change to a lower res, should play fine then).


No electrical box yet....


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Target has a chihuahua crazy bonez this year that I preorderes. Maybe that's the small dog by the phone.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Found a few videos already posted for Big Lots on Youtube.
> 
> Here's the witch:
> 
> ...


This witch says the same thing that my Home Depot witch (from two year ago) says (although the Depot witch is slightly better looking). The best part about the Big Lots witch is that they fixed the mouth movement. On the Home Depot witch, when the cat howls, she opens her mouth like she's making the noise herself. It's weird.

I watched his second video and noticed that he said that he thought that HD had carried this same witch last year. They may have, but my witch doesn't really look like this, and she's holding a platter.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We need that howling wolf skeleton. Going to stop in our BL tomorrow to see if there is anything out.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a question about the Thunder Strobes, if anyone has one. 

Do they cycle through each sound, or do you set one sound to go off every time the light is activated? I have a set of skull stakes that cycle through a bunch of pointless sounds, and I always wished I could just choose one and skip the rest. I don't really need another strobe, but maybe it would be useful...especially if I can choose the same sound for every trigger, without having to reset it myself.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

So I checked out the haunted painting last night, and here is what I could see:
It is much smaller than the cracker barrel version. The image is reversed and very blue compared to the black/grey of the cb. The sound track seems to be identical, but I could only get it to go through one half of the sequence. The part where the owl hoots and the lights go on one by one never worked, which made me wonder if they took that part off since there is no owl to light up. The one thing I did like was that the bl version had pumpkins, but I couldnt tell if they lit up.

Verdict: I'm not going to return my cb version, but this is a good alternative if you can't find the cb.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

I went to our Big Lots yesterday and they had nothing Halloween out yet. An employee told me that they would have it out Wednesday


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Our BL had some stuff out today and several shelves cleared for more. I didn't buy one but I have to say the howling wolf skelly is pretty cool for $40. I did pick up one of the Haunted House light up pictures. The sound track and sequenced lighting is really well done and for $16 you can't beat it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I went to 3 Big Lots today that I passed in my travels ( ie. work) and all had some Halloween out but only one had the wolf I was seeking. So I was able to get him and I also got one of the flying animated bats and some skull path lights that make sounds and light up. Got to use the coupon , that was my goal wanted to find the wolf in time to use that so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

J-Man said:


> Our BL had some stuff out today and several shelves cleared for more. I didn't buy one but I have to say the howling wolf skelly is pretty cool for $40. I did pick up one of Haunted House light up pictures. The sound track and sequenced lighting is really well done and for $16 you can't beat it.


Thanks for you expert opinion Jman! Will have to go check it out.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I picked up the wolf today as well. I'm really excited about him but I will only use him as a static prop. 
I also picked up one of the flickering light bulbs to find out and fell in love. They're perfect for our gothic graveyard theme.
Will be buying out the lot of them tomorrow.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

If you check out Steve's Haunted Yards latest video you can see some of the Big Lots items. I can't wait to get my hands on that animated bat!


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

I was looking at Big Lots online the werewolf is priced at $40.00 and is animated. Here's the link.
http://www.biglots.com/product/bone...wolf-skeleton/p810301331?pos=1:5&Ntt=skeleton


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

cai88 said:


> If you check out Steve's Haunted Yards latest video you can see some of the Big Lots items. I can't wait to get my hands on that animated bat!


I love the bat, too. I can't tell, does it make noise? It's awfully noisy at my house at the moment (kids, dog, Harleys going by, etc.)...and it may have just been the music in the video, but it sounded like the bat laughs.  I'm assuming that it doesn't laugh, but does it screech, maybe? Is there a corny music soundtrack on it that can't be heard over the video music? (I hope not!)


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Out of curiosity does anyone remember how much the bat is? Wondering if this may be the same thing at Target?
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-flying-bat/-/A-50852434


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Cloe said:


> Out of curiosity does anyone remember how much the bat is? Wondering if this may be the same thing at Target?
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-flying-bat/-/A-50852434


I finally found my headphones, so I went back to watch Steve's Haunted Yard's video of the Big Lots items again. I'd asked if the bat made noises, because there is music in the video with sound effects, and I couldn't tell if it was the bat or the video. It really sounds like the bat yells and laughs. After watching the video a couple of times with headphones and volume cranked, I really think that it does.

The Target bat's description says that it plays a song. I guess then, they are not the same thing, but I haven't seen either one in person to be sure.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> I finally found my headphones, so I went back to watch Steve's Haunted Yard's video of the Big Lots items again. I'd asked if the bat made noises, because there is music in the video with sound effects, and I couldn't tell if it was the bat or the video. It really sounds like the bat yells and laughs. After watching the video a couple of times with headphones and volume cranked, I really think that it does.
> 
> The Target bat's description says that it plays a song. I guess then, they are not the same thing, but I haven't seen either one in person to be sure.


A singing bat? Hee Hee. Wonder if that's an error. Why would a bat sing a song? I'll have to keep checking back on their site for that one.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Just looked online & those solar bobble heads are MINE!!! I'd order online but Big Lots is close enough I'll just check in store.


Those solar bobble heads are cool. I bought the jack o' lantern one last year - it actually works fine with indoor lights if you don't have him near a window (or at least he worked pretty well in my office with fluorescent lighting).

Does anyone remember the talking door greeters BL was selling last year? They had a jack o' lantern version, a skull and a witch. I couldn't find one that both worked correctly and wasn't dented or beat up, and I'm not sure they're going to be selling them this year. I need something (or several things) to fill this empty wall space on my porch next to the front door, and some sort of oversized sign or door greeter would work great.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Cloe said:


> A singing bat? Hee Hee. Wonder if that's an error. Why would a bat sing a song? I'll have to keep checking back on their site for that one.


I have no idea, haha. I really hope that I'm wrong about both of them, because a yelling and laughing bat doesn't make much sense either, unless we assume it's a vampire turned bat.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

The bat is $20 and makes somewhat of a squealing? Squeaking? sound. Think of Scooby Doo when the bats fly out. The body movement is nice. I think I'll go back and get it.
I did buy the wolf and the magical painting. Here is a link to a video of the painting:
https://youtu.be/gaAIhyyaPpM

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

A Little Odd said:


> The bat is $20 and makes somewhat of a squealing? Squeaking? sound. Think of Scooby Doo when the bats fly out. The body movement is nice. I think I'll go back and get it.
> I did buy the wolf and the magical painting. Here is a link to a video of the painting:
> https://youtu.be/gaAIhyyaPpM
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


That makes it worthwhile! Thank you very much.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Went back again today hoping to see full shelves. Maybe less than 1/4 of what I've seen out. Then saw this below. Would like to see the wolf and pulling up the boxes on my phone I don't see it there. The shelf was filled with the animated cats already. Sales clerk was stocking as I was there so I'm thinking maybe I'll go back tomorrow. Two older teens walked by me as I was leaving and I heard one say "Halloween, and we haven't even gone back to school yet" LOL And here I am thinking could you please pick up the pace a little. I can't wait to see everything.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Cloe said:


> Went back again today hoping to see full shelves. Maybe less than 1/4 of what I've seen out. Then saw this below. Would like to see the wolf and pulling up the boxes on my phone I don't see it there. The shelf was filled with the animated cats already. Sales clerk was stocking as I was there so I'm thinking maybe I'll go back tomorrow. Two older teens walked by me as I was leaving and I heard one say "Halloween, and we haven't even gone back to school yet" LOL And here I am thinking could you please pick up the pace a little. I can't wait to see everything.


Well, they wouldn't have to get the Halloween stuff out so early if they didn't insist on having Christmas stuff out in September.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> That makes it worthwhile! Thank you very much.


Well it actually does play a song ( think spooky organ music I guess) and has a maniacal laugh ,its weird for a bat. I bought it anyway because I like the way the wings move but the sounds are strange for a bat.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Yikes! Sorry.....the bat does do a weird laugh. I was thinking of a different prop I saw yesterday. My Frenchie died and I spent the day doing retail therapy. I am sure I looked weird sobbing in the aisle with the little Frenchie skeletons.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## voodooqueen (Jul 7, 2016)

I checked out my BL a couple days ago. Nothing yet, except tons of empty shelf space. I'll probably check back this weekend, since the plan-o-gram said set by 7/29. Not that the stores follow those guidelines...grrr, I hate waiting for all the goodies to hit the shelves.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I saw the bat on Steve's Haunted Yard video. As mentioned with his music in the background I assumed it just had a screeching sound. What video are you hearing the music? They also did have the painting on display. It has much more subdued coloring and is less than half the size of Cracker Barrels. Nice if wall space is limited but IMHO I'm happier with the Cracker Barrel one I have.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Cloe said:


> Went back again today hoping to see full shelves. Maybe less than 1/4 of what I've seen out. Then saw this below. Would like to see the wolf and pulling up the boxes on my phone I don't see it there. The shelf was filled with the animated cats already. Sales clerk was stocking as I was there so I'm thinking maybe I'll go back tomorrow. Two older teens walked by me as I was leaving and I heard one say "Halloween, and we haven't even gone back to school yet" LOL And here I am thinking could you please pick up the pace a little. I can't wait to see everything.


I LOVE when I'm setting seasonal such as Halloween or Christmas and someone walks by and says.."already". Just because they don't like it don't mean I'm ready. 
Even love seeing Christmas early. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Stopped at our Big Lots today. They had 2 aisles of fall stuff, one endcap of Halloween & a partial aisle of Halloween. They are definitely still unpacking. Lots of Halloween decorations were along the back wall at the very top shelf - so it's unboxed, waiting to be put out, but I couldn't reach it. No other bone animals yet. 

I could see the wolves way up high but couldn't push their buttons & look closely. I was SUPER TEMPTED by the inflatable dragon because they had 2 boxes on the self, but I'll have to talk to my husband about it because if we bought it, he'd be in charge of putting it on the roof & I don't know if he'll want to do that. I would have liked to get a better look at the projection lights - they had the ghost & bats but I couldn't see any more of them since they were up high. 

No live wire things either so I couldn't check them out. 

I did buy the $20 animated bat. I took a video for you guys since I know there was a question about what it did. I do like it! Here you go ~

https://youtu.be/NHMetjyI53w

I also bought a blue spotlight from their summer clearance section - originally $20, clearanced for $10. We light blue lights in our cemetery. 









I was hoping to find a garden frog decoration clearanced out, but no luck. LOTS of summer lights on clearance though.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Stopped at our Big Lots today. They had 2 aisles of fall stuff, one endcap of Halloween & a partial aisle of Halloween. They are definitely still unpacking. Lots of Halloween decorations were along the back wall at the very top shelf - so it's unboxed, waiting to be put out, but I couldn't reach it. No other bone animals yet.
> 
> I could see the wolves way up high but couldn't push their buttons & look closely. I was SUPER TEMPTED by the inflatable dragon because they had 2 boxes on the self, but I'll have to talk to my husband about it because if we bought it, he'd be in charge of putting it on the roof & I don't know if he'll want to do that. I would have liked to get a better look at the projection lights - they had the ghost & bats but I couldn't see any more of them since they were up high.
> 
> ...


Thank you for video! I got my props mixed up sure to being a little dazed due to my doggies death.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Checked our Big Lots today and they were stocked! Got the skelly vulture, the doorbell, and a purple/orange Fire and Ice Spotlight. I bought the doorbell last year, and it was such a hit, I decided to get one to send to my little grandsons. I think they will love it.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> I have no idea, haha. I really hope that I'm wrong about both of them, because a yelling and laughing bat doesn't make much sense either, unless we assume it's a vampire turned bat.


I really hope it doesn't sing....grrrrrrr I wonder if you could disable the singing and just have it fly around.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

That bat is really cool but I could do without the laughter for the sake of having him displayed indoors. Still a great prop that has a sense of realism


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

On vacation in Sevierville Tn. went to the Big Lots here they have some Halloween out too. Did pick up the werewolf , spooky phone and 2 sets of lights.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hallow-art said:


> That bat is really cool but I could do without the laughter for the sake of having him displayed indoors. Still a great prop that has a sense of realism


We'll probably use this outdoors (Halloween night only), so I'm kind of thinking that the evil laughter will just be part of the whole outdoor ambience and won't necessarily stand out. If you had a monster, scarecrow or vampire near the bat, it would definitely fit in. I completely agree that it's pretty darn realistic looking! I mean, red eyes aside - my kids keep asking to pet the bat's furry belly! LOL! Since you fluff up the ears & the wings yourself, you really can tweak it a little personally. It does feel like ours has a personality already - we talked about bats & all agreed that "Radar" is a good name. Ha ha ha! Yeah, we're weird like that.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

One Big Lots is set up, the other isn't. In the one set up I got the ghost & pumpkin bobble head solar things. They didn't have the striped lights. It was so hot in the one that was stocked I didn't stick around long but they were in BTS mode with an aisle of fall. I know there's more to come at both but I was really disappointed at the one that wasn't stocked even a little bit.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Cloe said:


> I saw the bat on Steve's Haunted Yard video. As mentioned with his music in the background I assumed it just had a screeching sound. What video are you hearing the music? They also did have the painting on display. It has much more subdued coloring and is less than half the size of Cracker Barrels. Nice if wall space is limited but IMHO I'm happier with the Cracker Barrel one I have.


The music that I was referring to was just Steve's video music, not the bat. The description on the Target bat says that it plays a "spooky song", though.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

A Little Odd said:


> Yikes! Sorry.....the bat does do a weird laugh. I was thinking of a different prop I saw yesterday. My Frenchie died and I spent the day doing retail therapy. I am sure I looked weird sobbing in the aisle with the little Frenchie skeletons.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


No worries! I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved dog!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Big Lots! -- Order online, ship and coupon*

I thought it might be worth it to mention again that Garthgoyle gave a heads up a while back that Big Lots! this year has ordering online and shipping to your home. Quite a few of the Halloween items are listed so far. I clicked on the Animated Wolf ($40) and shipping came up 8.99, which I guess these days isn't that bad. He's a pretty good size too. For early shoppers there's a coupon (Entire Store and Site) linked to in his post that you'll want to check out -- $10 off $50; $20 off $100; $40 off $200. Expires this Saturday, 7/30. 


http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/147711-big-lots-2016-a-3.html#post1855148


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Order placed! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Back to Big Lots today. About 3/4 stocked I'd say. They had a few different frog items still left on clearance. I can't remember who was looking and I'm sure the shipping would probably cancel the savings if there's something you were looking for. They also had a nice looking black outdoor led pillar chandelier and umbrella pole tealight circle that had Halloween potential LOL. The bat is pretty decent looking, like the motion and all but what is with the soundtrack. If I was at all savvy with electric I would have bought it. May go back and get it as vulture was not in my store yet either. but with my luck I'd snip the wires to animate him not the sound ones. Also saw these two tone purple/neon green lights that seemed different and may have lab potential. Took a close up of the led picture next to a bag of webbing to help gauge the size of it. No wires in yet so I couldn't check those. I did get the ones from Spirit last year though. And lastly is a pic of what followed me home.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I bought the wolf and the groucho bust, but they put the stinking mustaches on upside down. It's just hot-glued, so I pulled it off. I think I like it better without.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Vsalz said:


> I bought the wolf and the grouch bust, but they put the stinking mustaches on upside down. It's just hotglued, so I pulled it off. I think I like it better without.


Ha Ha I see that now in my picture.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

The lighted canvas appears to be almost the exact same one as Cracker Barrel except it's a mirror image of the one at CB. Might be cool to buy one from each and display them next to each other


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Cloe, I bought two of those chandeliers last year , got them on clearance for 8 bucks each and they were regularly what??? 35.00  I think. I only used one, hung some moss of it it and some spiders, it looked nice lit up.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

> Default
> The lighted canvas appears to be almost the exact same one as Cracker Barrel except it's a mirror image of the one at CB. Might be cool to buy one from each and display them next to each other


They look similar but are different. This one is smaller, lighter and has only half of the animation. The images, though similar, are not identical either.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Cloe, I bought two of those chandeliers last year , got them on clearance for 8 bucks each and they were regularly what??? 35.00 I think. I only used one, hung some moss of it it and some spiders, it looked nice lit up.


They were just marked to 50% in the last couple days. Yeah. They are 35.00 originally so right now would still be 17.50. I can't see them lasting here till they get that low unfortunately. I definitely would have jumped on them at that price. I too, saw Halloween chandelier all over it lol.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Apparently the wolf is going to be hard to find in my area of SW Ohio. Stores all show they have stock, but I guess they are all pulled for online orders. I was lucky to have a great local store staff track me one down. He is going to be an amazing addition to my dead things collection.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

what animation?


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Vsalz said:


> They look similar but are different. This one is smaller, lighter and has only half of the animation. The images, though similar, are not identical either.


There's animation?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hallow-art said:


> There's animation?


Here is last years CB thread. I posted a video on page 4 of the one at Cracker Barrel that I bought. As has been pointed out the one here at Big Lots is similar but smaller with less animation and color. It was 29.99 as opposed to the Big Lots one at 16.00 but having the CB one and seeing the Big Lots in store if you can swing the difference go for the Cracker Barrel one. It looks much nicer and is more than double the size.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142258-cracker-barrel-halloween-2015-a-4.html


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I posted a video of the Big Lots one on page 9 of this thread

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Dragon miscalculation*

Not that I've had any luck with finding halloween being stocked yet in my BLs, but I was planning on picking up the dragon when I do. While getting mail today however, I took a good look from the street of the view of the the side yard where our bbq pergola is that I planned to mount it on top of, and darn if our palms trees haven't grown too tall already and now obscure the pergola top! Good reminder I guess to make sure you have a place to put it first. Only place right now I can potentially see it, would be inside an upstairs bedroom viewable through the window which is a good size. Maybe a fire and ice spotlight in the background like the room is on fire? I know most of the other inflatable dragons have been even taller than this one but curious if anyone has set their's up inside their house like this? I assume they can be set up inside with no problems.

Think I better measure the height of the window now to see where his head will be and figure out his wing span and what would be visible if I go this route. 7 feet is pretty tall and I'm sure higher than our interior doors.

whew, just making it on the height. Floor to top of glass window just over 7 feet. With kids looking up to the second floor the dragon's head and mouth should be fully visible. Anyone buy this yet or can tell me what his width is inflated? Thanks. I hate to drive to my BL in 100 degree heat to find it's too large to work if I don't need to .


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

vwgirl said:


> Apparently the wolf is going to be hard to find in my area of SW Ohio. Stores all show they have stock, but I guess they are all pulled for online orders. I was lucky to have a great local store staff track me one down. He is going to be an amazing addition to my dead things collection.


Many thanks to you, vwgirl!!! I saw your post, called our BL's (went by there Tues and they said another week before stock comes out)  phewy on them because they started putting it out TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!! I snagged two of the howling wolves & one animated squawking vulture. Shout out to Garthgoyle for the coupon link/reminder he posted in this thread, I saved $20 off!!! Wooooo hoooo


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wife and I ran into our closes BL today and grabbed one of the howling wolves. I was shocked to see 8 of them lined up along the bottom shelf! They have almost a whole aisle of the skeleton creatures. I'm loving the buzzard too. Trying to talk wifey into letting me get that one. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

San Jose, Ca haunters, Heads up, the El Camino location has their halloween out. Ended up there around 11am after no luck yet at Campbell or SJ Cambrian Park locations. They were still clearing aisles. Pretty much saw everything at the El Camino one, which is larger (carries furniture and has more staff). Picked up the dragon, which BTW is 7 feet wide--no indication of feet high so will take him out and measure him later and report back. They show him in a diagram about head high with a human of undisclosed height! Real helpful Gemmy, are we measuring against a tall person or short guy? LOL. And I couldn't resist the animated vulture. I have some western scene setups and I knew if I didn't get now he might not be around down the road when I want him except on ebay for double. 

The howling wolf was tempting but i have two large dogs and simply no home for him. Glad I found a store set up today. Got to use the $10 off coupon on my purchase before it expires tomorrow AND got there before the weekend crowd who I bet will devour the 'good' stuff maybe this weekend if in the mood for halloween shopping. At this bigger store I pretty much saw 6 of each of the rock star skeletons, the old butler/waiters, the dragon inflatables, and witches. Counted 9 of the wolves, only 2 regular skeletons, either 6 or 9 of the vultures, and only 2 of the street lamps.

Here's photos of the Dragon box:


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I hit up my local BL today at lunch and they seemed to have already put out everything for Halloween (and a ton of Thanksgiving/fall stuff, too). My particular Big Lot's seems to put out their seasonal stock pretty early - I remember last year I went in around late August or early September, and they were already moving the Halloween stuff over to a single aisle to make room for Christmas decorations. But I think I saw pretty much everything that people have posted in this thread. It's always nice seeing 2 or 3 full aisles and endcaps full of Halloween merch.

The howling wolf skeleton was cool, they had at least 15 of those things. Most of the skeleton animals seem to be sound activated, so I don't know how well they'll actually work in practice. I find those things to be very hit-or-miss. The vulture and the French bulldog skeleton were cool as well.

I didn't end up buying anything, but I might go back before the coupon expires tomorrow and pick up some pathway markers and the flying bat, or something like that. Does anyone have the flying bat yet? It doesn't play music, does it?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

On page 10 of this thread, I posted a video link to the bat that I bought. It's not music, exactly. It's more like creepy noise & a sinister laugh. Watch it & see what you think. I think it's a good prop for the price & pretty realistic looking.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> On page 10 of this thread, I posted a video link to the bat that I bought. It's not music, exactly. It's more like creepy noise & a sinister laugh. Watch it & see what you think. I think it's a good prop for the price & pretty realistic looking.


Thanks, I knew someone had mentioned buying one, but I couldn't remember it was BL or somewhere else, since several stores seem to be selling bats this year. Looks pretty cool. Is it sound activated?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Forhekset said:


> Looks pretty cool. Is it sound activated?


The box says sound & motion activated, but I don't know how sensitive it is. When I took it out of the box, it had a sort of 'try me' button attached to it & we haven't removed that since my kiddos have been enjoying pushing it.


----------



## Raegraves (Oct 16, 2015)

I just happened to stop in my local BL today after work to see if they had anything out yet. About half of the Halloween items seemed to be our, still plenty of bare shelves though  they also had an end cap of fall scented candles. I did purchase that wolf skeleton! Had to have it lol. Also grabbed a "fire and ice" projection light in orange that I plan to use under the cauldron of our witch display out front.


----------



## Abhorred Shears (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Guys, I hit the local BL is Swansea Ma today, though not all Halloween items were set up yet there was some. Namely The Fuse Box. It was by far the best prop out in my opinion. It is motion activated, though I enjoyed just pressing the demo button. When activated the fuse box flashes inside with a strobe along with an electrical type noise. The wires hanging below move in different directions with flashing strobes at the ends of the wires. I found this far better than Howling Wolf Skelly, but thats just my opinion. I bought one for 16 and it will come in handy on All Hallows Eve. I bet this item will be a hot seller this season, but I suppose time will tell. I just got one quick because I have learned over the years that once a certain item gets real hot at BL it tends to sell out quickly as BL does not restock after the initial holiday shipments on Halloween..So dont wait............Go get em'


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I dont think this has been posted here (not my video)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a little review I did on the BL wolf.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a little review I did on the BL wolf.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Very cool wolf skeleton!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just went to Big Lots website to see if their electical box prop was online and before doing anything there a window popped up saying:

"$3.99 Shipping!
Every product, and every order ships for only $3.99. No code needed. ..."

Offer applied automatically and valid Midnight ET on 7/30/16 - 11:59pm PT on Monday, 8/11/16.

pretty sweet especially for those guys without a BL close by. Nice that they didn't cut us West coast guys off before midnight our time.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

*Big Lots Halloween Haul Video*

HI guys! I was trying to find a big lots thread?!?! I'm on pg four and don't see one?!?!

I found a few things at Big Lots and shared on my channel!! Here is the link if you are interested in seeing!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Saw this little guy today when we went to see if our store had anything. So cute.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love your videos and your enthusiasm ! I just subscribed to your channel, love your background by the way.


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm in LOVE with the haunted house canvas! Looks like I'm going to BL tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We stopped in there today. They also have an end cap of fall candles, including Pumpkin Ginger. I'm not sure if it's the same one as I got a few years back, which was really good, and smelled much stronger when burned. Stopping by this week to pick up a few things.

Does anyone know if the haunted canvas can be lighted without the sound? There are a lot of decorations I've seen which look cool when lit up, but the accompanying sound can get old real quick.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

Paul Melniczek said:


> We stopped in there today. They also have an end cap of fall candles, including Pumpkin Ginger. I'm not sure if it's the same one as I got a few years back, which was really good, and smelled much stronger when burned. Stopping by this week to pick up a few things.
> 
> Does anyone know if the haunted canvas can be lighted without the sound? There are a lot of decorations I've seen which look cool when lit up, but the accompanying sound can get old real quick.



Hey Paul, I am just messing with mine and after the story the lights in the house (the windows) stay lighted but then a bit after it's either sound or motion activated to where the story starts again. Mine is kinda touchy.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

swore I was not going to get the howling wolf, but my husband insisted we go to BL so I could not go home without it. But I saw the little guy and just love it, Got him also. Since we have been home have played with him more than the wolf. Now if I can just keep him, cause I think my grandsons will claim him


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

HI there!!!! Thank you! I'm always changing things as I have been purchasing more this Halloween season! LOL


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

The wolf is a great piece to add I think! I'm debating getting two....I don't need two... What about the horse that everyone has been getting?! How cool is that??!


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Just bought a pposeable skeleton. It is terrible. Arms want stay in place at the shoulders and the left knee. Taking it back tomorrow, expect more for 50 bucks


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Yah, BL has some good deals but that skelly ain't one of em.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Found the fuse box at a location 2 hours from me when working out of town. Great prop! Not sure what to do with it yet, but my husband is excited about it.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Can you post a close up photo of it A Little Odd. When I was in my store I walked out and got home and realized I hadn't seen one in my store. Not sure if I missed it or maybe they hadn't put out yet. Sounds like maybe I might want to make another trip back in. I have the Tekky Toys High Voltage Panel from Spirit already and might like a few different props like this.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Here is a link to a short video as well:
https://youtu.be/li64MgKlo-U


----------



## Janie Ruiz (Nov 3, 2013)

A Little Odd said:


> Here is a link to a short video as well:
> https://youtu.be/li64MgKlo-U



I went to pick this baby up yesterday. It is really cool. They also have it at Spirit for double the price. Looks exactly the same.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

My husband wants to take ours to work. He works in maintenance and thinks he can trick a few of the guys with it.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

halo666fear said:


> Just bought a pposeable skeleton. It is terrible. Arms want stay in place at the shoulders and the left knee. Taking it back tomorrow, expect more for 50 bucks


Go with the Home Depot skelly for $30.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks A Little Odd. I actually like this better than the High Voltage Box (Tekky) for its simple, basic, realistic look and the action is nice too. Assume you were pushing a Try Me button there at the beginning of the video. Is it sound or motion activated? 

The Tekky HV box is kind of cool too though in that it can connect to another Tekky prop (only a few) and when you throw the switch on it, it will set off the other prop like you gave it power from the box. We use it to reanimate our John Doe dead body prop. I did disable my HV box from opening though. Hated the little skull guy inside that would pop out. Your photo and video is sending me to BL!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

halo666fear said:


> Just bought a pposeable skeleton. It is terrible. Arms want stay in place at the shoulders and the left knee. Taking it back tomorrow, expect more for 50 bucks


Sorry to hear about the dud. It's nice to try out something in store but not always possible due to how it's packaged. BL is good about issuing refunds on things like that based on my experience. Good luck on a replacement.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

A Little Odd said:


> My husband wants to take ours to work. He works in maintenance and thinks he can trick a few of the guys with it.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


We've had a theft problem in our neighborhood, with someone going through cars at night. It happened to us one week, and to our neighbors a couple of weeks after. I see reports about the same thing frequently, and no one has been caught yet. I'm sure that they're not done.

We just had a high fence put up for our dog, so that she can't jump it. I would LOVE to set one of these up on the outside of the fence, if it were sound activated, and record the thief jumping sky high as he tries to check our car doors.  We are setting up one of those Ring doorbells, to capture video from our back door. (I park as close to the door as possible)

This will be so much fun, if we can get it to work. I will upload a video if he comes back, and it does work. 

I am also tempted to set up one of those door alarms from DT on the passenger door of my car, and bait him with leaving that one unlocked. Just in case the electrical box didn't go off. Oh what fun! 

I know that he opened the passenger door last time, because he left it ajar after going through my console, and leaving everything on the seat. I don't keep anything important in my car, and I usually DO lock it, but I happened to forget that night. I think that he chose the passenger door, because it allowed him to keep an eye on the house, and he was between my car and my fiance's, so it provided some cover, too.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks A Little Odd. I actually like this better than the High Voltage Box (Tekky) for its simple, basic, realistic look and the action is nice too. Assume you were pushing a Try Me button there at the beginning of the video. Is it sound or motion activated?
> 
> The Tekky HV box is kind of cool too though in that it can connect to another Tekky prop (only a few) and when you throw the switch on it, it will set off the other prop like you gave it power from the box. We use it to reanimate our John Doe dead body prop. I did disable my HV box from opening though. Hated the little skull guy inside that would pop out. Your photo and video is sending me to BL!!


Once the try me button is taken off the prop is activated by "throwing" the switch

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

LairMistress said:


> We've had a theft problem in our neighborhood, with someone going through cars at night. It happened to us one week, and to our neighbors a couple of weeks after. I see reports about the same thing frequently, and no one has been caught yet. I'm sure that they're not done.
> 
> We just had a high fence put up for our dog, so that she can't jump it. I would LOVE to set one of these up on the outside of the fence, if it were sound activated, and record the thief jumping sky high as he tries to check our car doors.  We are setting up one of those Ring doorbells, to capture video from our back door. (I park as close to the door as possible)
> 
> ...


That is terrible! I don't think we have locked our cars our even our house in years. I live in a very small town and everyone knows they might run into this girl (even though she might just lick them to death).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry about the car break in LairMistress. Have you had problems with any halloween decorations getting lifted or destroyed in the past?

A Little Odd, well found the Fuse Box at the second BL this morning! (for San Jose people, Hillsdale did not have it yet but Parkmoor did--saw about 9 more there. BTW the Hillsdale store had halloween right as you walked in in the front of the store to the left and then way in the far right corner. Not sure why it was split up). I liked the Fuse Boxes so much in person decided to pick up 2. 

I realized that I also have a Spirit Live Wire prop (kind of forgot about that one) that I bought last year. The plan for that one is for overhead use as I think the look lends itself better to that in my mind ( http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...05/c/1034/sc/1044/106361.uts?thumbnailIndex=2 ). The Live Wire prop is still available this year from Spirit if you want some variety to damage electrical for your haunt. It's 23.99 when you use the 20% off coupon (one online now but the store ones will be out soon). Pretty excited about these props in general.

Oh and I did notice from the backside packaging on the Fuse Box that when ON, it is sound activated so should catch the kids even in a darker area. If anyone is calling their stores to see if the Fuse Box has come in, the SKU on my receipt is 810301155.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

When mine is On, it is just On. It doesn't stop. Anyone had luck getting sound activated feature to work?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*About 30 second timer on the Fuse Box sound activated feature!*



A Little Odd said:


> When mine is On, it is just On. It doesn't stop. Anyone had luck getting sound activated feature to work?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



I took the card off one of my props and set the back switch to ON from Demo. When the prop is sound triggered, at least for mine, it apparently has a really, really long timer function. I timed it to just over 30 seconds. So use some patience and retry. I bet they are all the same. Way longer than I might have designed. Sure to get noticed! and will allow a fairly long line of ToTers to pass by and see it in action. I like that when you have it mounted and don't want the sound triggering to be set off all the time that you can just flip the front switch from On to Off.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

That is it...goes for a good long time

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

BL doesn't have Fuse Box on line, I gather? I looked and couldn't find.
Thx,
Mike


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Went to Big Lots today and decided to buy this. They have a coupon deal save $10 on $50. $20 on $100 etc..both online and in store. 
Stands about 5ft and its 7ft wide. Really cool. Is it time to decorate yet??

http://www.biglots.com/product/airblown-inflatable-dragon-with-wings/p810301211


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

My Big Lots still had lots of stuff as of Wednesday but all the howling skelly wolves were long gone. I picked up a skelly cat a couple Fire and ice lights and 3 of the Thunder strobes. I don't really care for the sound but do like the adjustable timer. I think that feature will be really useful.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Didn't see any howling wolves at my store. But did see them at another an hour away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Picked up a howling wolf, a lamp post, and two electric boxes. I know the howling wolves are getting a lot of love but those electric boxes are cool for only $16. I added one to each side of my electric chair guy.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

GoS, we haven't had any Halloween decorations stolen yet (knock wood that it doesn't happen ever!). We almost lost a mosaic glass solar light one night, but I happened to be standing in the doorway when the group of people walked by, and the girl grabbed it. She dropped it when I yelled at her.  I don't leave anything really important out there anyway.

A Little Odd, what an adorable sweetheart you have! We have a black lab/Pit mix. She's a sweet girl, but she puts on a big toothy show for people that she doesn't know. I've considered leaving her out at night...it's dark out there, she'd blend in pretty well. I hate to do that though, she's an inside dog, and would probably think that she was being punished. But if she had a cozy dog house and it was nice outside...it's tempting! She does enjoy being outside, especially now that she has run of the entire back yard with the fence.


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's a coupon for up to 20% off at Big Lots - In Store and Online good though 8/20/2016.

http://www.biglots.com//page/coupon-web


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

It is strange how inventory varies drastically from store to store. I have a local BL that I checked just yesterday, and they had at least 15 of the "impossible to find" wolves. I really like the sound and motion, even for $40.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Jottle said:


> It is strange how inventory varies drastically from store to store. I have a local BL that I checked just yesterday, and they had at least 15 of the "impossible to find" wolves. I really like the sound and motion, even for $40.


Glad to hear there are still some out there, maybe stores are getting more in since they sold so well. Mine didn't have any today, only cats and the bull dog and those had been treated horribly , they were laying all over the place, a lot already broken. Really pays to get these things early before people have their way with them.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Jottle said:


> It is strange how inventory varies drastically from store to store. I have a local BL that I checked just yesterday, and they had at least 15 of the "impossible to find" wolves. I really like the sound and motion, even for $40.



Yes! 
When I went to buy the inflatable, online said my store didn't have them, but they had 2. Called to verify and after both people said they haven't saw them yet. They found them. 

And mine had no werewolves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Glad to hear there are still some out there, maybe stores are getting more in since they sold so well. Mine didn't have any today, only cats and the bull dog and those had been treated horribly , they were laying all over the place, a lot already broken. Really pays to get these things early before people have their way with them.


Don't forget, Home Depot is carrying the howling wolf skeleton as well, for the same price, in case you don't find one at BL. My BL had tons of them a few weeks ago when I was there.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I used the 20% off coupon (thanks slanks!) And got these. I mean tough to beat that breaker box for $16!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I liked the shape of these Big Lots candelabra, but their coloring was plain - just stark white candles with plain black candleholders. This is how they look with a little stain and dry brushing.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

That electric panel looks awesome. Does it shake or just a static prop?


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

dawnski said:


> That electric panel looks awesome. Does it shake or just a static prop?


It shakes and the cabling moves around, and leds flash from inside the box itself and both cable ends. It's really neat for the price!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's a link to see it work Dawnski. https://youtu.be/5rV8xUS_Zkk


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

OMG, I HAVE to get one. It's not even on the Big Lots website. Hope my local one gets these in.



jb1sb2 said:


> Here's a link to see it work Dawnski. https://youtu.be/5rV8xUS_Zkk


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

dawnski said:


> OMG, I HAVE to get one. It's not even on the Big Lots website. Hope my local one gets these in.


I don't blame you, I was going to build one but at that price nevermind! LOL


----------



## Cinnabear (Aug 16, 2016)

The 5' skeleton is $50.


----------



## Cinnabear (Aug 16, 2016)

The howling wolf is $40 and they sell out quick!


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm here to repeat .....The voltage box at Big Lots is da bomb!!!!! the cables are strong enough that limp arms could be attached making a dummy appear to be getting electrocuted. I LOVE this. EASILY my favorite cheap prop. Sixteen bucks is worth it.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

MamaGrizzly, I can't wait. I've been checking my Big Lots every week but it's still not out.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Cinnabear said:


> The howling wolf is $40 and they sell out quick!


FYI- CVS is also going to carry the howling wolf this year (and $10 cheaper I believe).


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

dawnski said:


> MamaGrizzly, I can't wait. I've been checking my Big Lots every week but it's still not out.


Last year, our BL didn't put anything out until Sept. I whined like a baby. This year, its exploded with good stuff. I love the Howling wolf, and the ghost projector light.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

dawnski said:


> That electric panel looks awesome. Does it shake or just a static prop?





jb1sb2 said:


> I don't blame you, I was going to build one but at that price nevermind! LOL


I picked up two. Great price. And what I really like about this Electrical Box and even the Spirit Live Wire Cabling prop is that they are just looks, electrical sound and light as I recall. No music, no dumb additions like screaming, wicked laughing or whatever...I'm thinking of the Tekky High Voltage box with the skull that pops out when I mention this. This Electrical Box prop is just a simple box, decorated as you might expect in real life. I wish more props were realistic looking and if they at least had a way to simply turn off music, singing, etc. without looking the basic functionality of the prop. 

Here's a link to Spirit's Live Wire prop with video: http://www.spirithalloween.com/cata...e=searchForm&keyword=live+wire&Search=Find+It I plan to use these two props in conjunction with each other, with the live wire suspended higher up in the ceiling or on a wall. Always good to think of something placed above normal eye level if you can. With the live wire you just don't want it in the path of a ToTer to avoid it hitting some one in the head or eyes.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ugh, Big Lots actually beat Michaels in the Christmas arms race by being fully stocked for Christmas right next to Halloween. I went to Michaels for some more pumpkins & was actually hoping they'd have out the small 2' trees but nope, not to be found there. The ONE place I expected Christmas creep & NEEDED Christmas creep & they failed me.

But Big Lots...just ugh.

I still bought some battery operated orange & purple lights & a talking doorbell. I generally don't go in for the doorbell things but this one has a little spider that comes down outta the mouth & taps your finger. It startled me so I know it will get the ToTers. I may put some red paint on the button since you can't really see it even in daylight.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Ugh, Big Lots actually beat Michaels in the Christmas arms race by being fully stocked for Christmas right next to Halloween. I went to Michaels for some more pumpkins & was actually hoping they'd have out the small 2' trees but nope, not to be found there. The ONE place I expected Christmas creep & NEEDED Christmas creep & they failed me.
> 
> But Big Lots...just ugh.
> 
> I still bought some battery operated orange & purple lights & a talking doorbell. I generally don't go in for the doorbell things but this one has a little spider that comes down outta the mouth & taps your finger. It startled me so I know it will get the ToTers. I may put some red paint on the button since you can't really see it even in daylight.


You should've gone to Hobby "we put Christmas stuff out in May" Lobby. I bet you would've found what you needed.

I saw those doorbells at Big Lot's a while back but none of them worked so I couldn't try them out in the store. They sound neat.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We don't have Hobby Lobby around here, not quite "Southern &/or Christian" enough here in my county in MD for them I guess. We do lean Liberal Democratic here in MoCoMD so maybe they figure they don't have a chance!

I try to make sure when I buy anything that has a "Try Me" button on to buy one from the back of the rack that looks like it hasn't been touched or still has the little pull tab in the battery pack still in it.

There's a vid online on the Big Lots site.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> I liked the shape of these Big Lots candelabra, but their coloring was plain - just stark white candles with plain black candleholders. This is how they look with a little stain and dry brushing.


Ohmygosh girl,, so much better!!! Love love LOVE


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I was at BL the other day and they had some stuff out...not an impressive amount though...but at the prices they had on stuff, I passed it all up. Am I going crazy or did BL prices go way up for decorations? Everything else in the store is reasonable...food, drinks...even their DVDs...but decorations are just really expensive.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Went to both local Big Lots today hoping to find the animated vulture skeleton. No such luck. But, we did find a little puppy that barks, tail wags, and eyes light up.


----------

